# Need replacement lamps but not sure which ones



## MRBLUBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,
So in October or something last year I ordered the odyssea dual t5ho 24w for my aquarium. It came with two 6,500k lamps each at 24w. It worked extremely well for my setup until today when I noticed one of them burnt out. 
So now I'm trying to find out what to replace both of the with (as I assume I should be replacing the other one as well)
The plants I have are dwarf saggiteria, Java fern, Anubis, rotala, cryptocoryne, Amazon sword, water wisteria, a few bits of frog bit, a stand of red ludwigia, and nymphaea micrantha. 
I does with flourish comp, Api leaf zone, sometimes flourish excel, and I have a DIY co2 system going as well. The fish (if it matters) are 1 female Betta, 2 otocinclus, 3 ember tetras (used to be a school of nine but I came back from vacation and they all magically vanished, I'd buy more but I've never seen them available and I only got these ones because they were mis labeled under flame tetras), 2 Cardinal tetras (same thing as the embers but I don't plan to get more), I also have a few Pygmy cories, but I never see them except on rare instances, and 1 very old albino Cory.
So, what type of lamps should I use? Any recommended brands? I feel like I had a plan a while ago but obviously that has been long forgotten. 
Thanks


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.giesemann.de/586,2,GIESEMANN T-5 / super flora,.html

I had good luck on planted tanks with these bulbs. They are available through multi online dealers or you can ask your local aquarium shop to order them for you if they do not stock them. Figure on replacing all T-5 bulbs on an annual bases as there spectrum starts deteriorating after that usually.


----------



## MRBLUBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Great thank you! Yeah, I know about the replacement thing...Just that for some reason it caught me by surprise.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

I like to use mix up the bulbs. 1 x planted bulb then 1 x 6500k daylight and so on.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Ever since I switched to build my leds lights, I'm not going back to t5ho.


----------



## Tylermn93 (Aug 11, 2015)

giessmen bulbs for sure. I use aqua flora and midday both running for 8 hours on my 50 gallon high tech. Great growth.


----------



## bpb (Mar 23, 2011)

+1 on giesemann midday and giesemann aquaflora. Their new line has different names and higher par but the idea is the same. One 6500k one pink/red bulb. The color is terrific. Here is my tank under this combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraigstein (Aug 21, 2015)

I have had good luck with zoo med flora sun lights on my 20g long tank planted with crypts, dwarf sag, anubias nana and ludwigia repens. However with all the good stuff I have heard about the Giesemann bulbs I may have to try them out next bulb change...


----------

